# Attachment Problem



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2009)

Never had this problem in the past. Recently my attachments (i.e. photos, pics, etc.) look like this (box with the red x). I haven't changed anything in my profile (I don't think). 

Any help, thoughts or ideas would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2009)

Never mind, I think I just figured it out.  

Thanks anyway,

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2009)

I think, what you see is the little box with the red x, when you do a preview
of your post. This is something that has occured since the last program
update, just a few weeks ago. Before, when you did a preview, you saw
your attachment, with your message. That bothered me too.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2009)

That was exactly it Charles.

TO


----------

